# [TIP] Booter en PXE sur SysrescueCD

## El_Goretto

Aujourd'hui, je me suis initié aux joies du boot via réseau de machines.

Outre les joyeusetés en matière d'automatisation de déploiement de linux à chapeau rouge que ça permet, on peut booter son CD préféré sur n'importe quelle machine, sans avoir à tripatouiller des lecteurs CD virtuels qui marche plus ou moins bien (surtout moins).

Bref, juste 2 liens pour rassembler les infos nécessaires:

la doc d'install sur disque dur de sysrescueCD pour se rendre compte qu'il faut simplement le noyau, le ramdisk, et le fichier .dat qui contient tout le reste du système.

le script d'un gars qui automatise la MAJ de l'iso de sysrescueCD sur son PXE, et qui donne du coup les infos manquantes pour configurer le PXE et les options noyau qui vont bien (netboot en particuliers).

Bref, j'ai testé le netboot en tftp, ça passe, c'est beau... sniff.   :Smile: 

Pour rappel, monter un système PXE est super simple, dnsmasq faisant tout ce qu'il faut (DHCP et TFTP). Reste juste à le configurer (range d'adresses DHCP et activer le TFTP intégré) et ne pas oublier de prendre les fichiers nécessaire (pxelinux.0 & co) dans syslinux (/usr/lib/syslinux/ ici, gentoo je ne sais pas).

Exemple de fichier pour configurer le menu pxe:

```
default menu.c32

prompt 0

timeout 300

ONTIMEOUT local

MENU TITLE PXE Menu

LABEL SystemRescueCd 1.3.1 - 64 bits

        kernel rescuecd/rescue64

        MENU LABEL SystemRescueCd 1.3.1 - ^64 bits

        append initrd=rescuecd/initram.igz setkmap=fr docache rootpass=truc netboot=tftp://10.x.x.x/var/tftp/rescuecd/sysrcd.dat

LABEL SystemRescueCd 1.3.1 - 32 bits

        kernel rescuecd/rescue

        MENU LABEL SystemRescueCd 1.3.1 - ^32 bits

        append initrd=rescuecd/initram.igz setkmap=fr docache rootpass=truc netboot=tftp://10.x.x.x/var/tftp/rescuecd/sysrcd.dat

```

----------

## gregool

Merci El_Goretto !

justement j'étais en train de bosser sur un truc similaire, ça tombe a pic !

c'est court, c'est clair et à la fin ça marche! quel bonheur   :Very Happy: 

----------

